# A head for heights.



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I thought you might like some pics of a wee fire I was at yesterday. No big story to bore you with, just a few pics


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice pics but should you not be putting the fire out? lol


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

jcmac said:


> Nice pics but should you not be putting the fire out? lol


I was there for six hours straight just pouring water on from the ARP. Boring


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice stop Dougie:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

kenny wilson said:


> Nice stop Dougie:thumb:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Hi Dougie, :wave:

Is that the rear of the Colliseum? I saw it smouldering away early yesterday morning on my way into work. Shame if it is. 

Alan W

P.S. Great photos!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

spitfire said:


> I was there for six hours straight just pouring water on from the ARP. Boring


Hope you remembered the coffee flask. 

Look like an other building bites the dust Dougie. :wall:

Like the pics also M8. We will have to have a chat on that front.

Gordon


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Hi Dougie, :wave:
> 
> Is that the rear of the Colliseum? I saw it smouldering away early yesterday morning on my way into work. Shame if it is.
> 
> ...


It is indeed Alan, that's the side nearest the underground. Front to the right and left to the rear. It was the first cimema to show a "Talkie" in Glasgow.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

The ARP stayed working for six hours.........now I know you're being silly:lol:


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

:doublesho A six hours fight is not what I would call a wee fire.. 
Amazing pictures, it really shows what you guys go through...Keep up the good work!:thumb:


----------



## James105 (Oct 16, 2006)

Great pictures!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

kenny wilson said:


> The ARP stayed working for six hours.........now I know you're being silly:lol:


Your right it did play up for a while. Bloody microswitches are not meant to get wet. lol:lol:



IGADIZ said:


> :doublesho *A six hours fight is not what I would call a wee fire.. *
> Amazing pictures, it really shows what you guys go through...Keep up the good work!:thumb:


Yeh, and we were there as relief. The fire started around one in the morning and these were taken around three in the afternoon. The building was extremely unsafe so no attempt was made by us to enter.
In the fourth picture you can see where the RSJs have pushed out the bricks in the wall with their expansion. In the same pic at the right you can see a vertical crack has appeared. This all makes the whole structure unpredictable as cooling and contraction takes place.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Hope you remembered the coffee flask.
> 
> Look like an other building bites the dust Dougie. :wall:
> 
> ...


No tea for six hours. Gasping I was

Yeh it's coming down. A bigger car park for the underground methinks. Not sure if any of its listed though.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

cool pics 

arson i take it?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> cool pics
> 
> arson i take it?


Investigations are ongoing Ian, but that seems the most likely outcome.


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

Nice Pictures mate.

Ian, There's no such thing as Arson in Scotland. It's called 'Wilful fire-raising' here.

Same thing I suppose though......


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

You could of cleaned the fire engine. Looks a bit grubby in pic 2....

No excuses, you were there for six hours....

Full respect though, can't be an easy job.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

neilos said:


> You could of cleaned the fire engine. Looks a bit grubby in pic 2....
> 
> No excuses, you were there for six hours....
> 
> Full respect though, can't be an easy job.


Believe it or not we have no equipement for cleaning above the height of the roof. Health and safety prevents us from climbing up there. In days gone by we would have spent a good part of the day cleaning equipment and washing the appliances. Now though, in there wisdom, we're more likely to be sitting at a computer filling in training records that no one looks at. 

Appliances get a quick wash and nothing more. Sad really  The job was much better 10plus years ago.


----------

